# Sleep is for the Weak



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

ANyoen else loose sleep when the little ones season of brithing is around. I have gotten maybe 5 hours of sleep in the past week cause of bottle feeding and checking up on those does that REFUSE to give birth!! I think they are waiten on me to go crazy before they give birth. They are conspiren againts me!! I knwo they are. Penny and Slivia went agiast the grain and gave birth. The others are just waiten until my back is turn and they are going to give birth. *pulls out ahir* I knwo they are plotting!! Or they are going to black mail me for the good hey or maybe a etra helping of feed. Ya that is what is it! They are going to hold out until the get the good stuff. *wonders if anyone can tell she needs sleep*


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

My goodness....Thankfully I will be waiting until March for that to happen....and thankfully I have a supportive boss that lets me leave my 5-2 job to check up on my ladies in waiting!


I am so glad all my girls are good mama's, they have always raised their babies.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank goodness my first ones are not due for another 2 months. Hopefully most of the snow will be taken care of by then, although last year it snowed up until June 1 - now that was crazy - darn global warming.

But, yes - I loose ALOT of sleep when it comes to my goaties and kidding time!!!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I need no sleep...I feel like a zombie! I'm getting up every hour to check on Belle...maybe she'll give me babies eventually!


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

I don't even remember the first two weeks of December... they just came and went as I was in a sleep deprived daze due to my kiddings. :ZZZ: 
So yep I do understand! :wink:


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

Hey all I remeber from the past week is that I stuck a bottle in 4 wonderful little kids screaming kids mouths. I am getting sleep this week end and then go back to work. YA more feeding. *puts another tooth pic on her eye lids* Hubby wants to go shopen after he gets home from work. YA!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

HAH! See Tina; you were delusional!


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

> HAH! See Tina; you were delusional!


 :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL:

See Brandi, I had a good reason, I was delusional from lack of sleep due to my kiddings. :greengrin:


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

What I call my non goat friends think I am crazy. Now my goats friends all think this is perfectly natural to go with out sleep durnign kiddign season.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Yeah I had practice for 2 hours this morning and they couldn't understand why I was tired!


----------



## cajungoatmama (Oct 11, 2007)

Oh yes, I know what ya mean! I have three ready to kid any time...maybe if I would stop checking on them they would just go ahead and have them...but I can't stand to miss anything! I really think one will kid tonight though  Thank goodness the temp. is in the 60's now, last night it was in the 30's.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ooo more babies!! I hope they kid easily for you


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Coraxfeather said:


> What I call my non goat friends think I am crazy. Now my goats friends all think this is perfectly natural to go with out sleep durnign kiddign season.


This is why you do not tell non goat friends much of anything about goats! They just dont understand. 
Hang in there Corax, they will kid. Try to relax.
Take a deep breath, Now take another few. They have been kidding for thousands of years. Without us. 
You know, the best kidding season I had was last year when there were four kiddings in three days. 
When the first one went I was busy with her and the Nubian spit out quads when she knew I was busy. 
By then I was a zombie running back & forth, an FF had hers out in the main pen.........
You just gotta relax, once they decide its time with or without your presense let them do their thing.


----------

